# Meriweather Cty.R&J 2006 Revision 1



## brinkf350

John asked me to kill the original thread I had on here due to the NEGATIVE comments in it by some of our club members. If you wish to air dirty laundry please do it in the form of PM's to each other. This thread is meant for constructive information between club members. Outsiders comments are allways welcome here! Lets use this as a positive information tool ! Thanks in advance guys for your cooperation in this endeavor.


----------



## brinkf350

Now for the good stuff, Our season is going well as the club members are aware we are not shooting does until Thanksgiving. We are seeing some bucks and have two on the ground so far. Two 8's so far and the rut is just kickin in. Both 8's killed this week. See my post in deer hunting forum for info on mine.


----------



## deersled

brinkf350 said:


> John asked me to kill the original thread I had on here due to the NEGATIVE comments in it by some of our club members. If you wish to air dirty laundry please do it in the form of PM's to each other. This thread is meant for constructive information between club members. Outsiders comments are allways welcome here! Lets use this as a positive information tool ! Thanks in advance guys for your cooperation in this endeavor.



o.k.


----------



## brinkf350

Make that 3 on the ground as of this AM. Todd(Tanman) killed a biggun this morning.


----------



## meriwether john

brinkf350 said:


> Make that 3 on the ground as of this AM. Todd(Tanman) killed a biggun this morning.



18" spread and 20" beams 204lbs. live wt. he has 1st place ....for now. gonna do my best to put him in second this week.


----------



## meriwether john

congrats  rackattack!! another 8pt. 178lbs. 
Wayne can give the particulars, 4th 8pt. taken this week. rut is kicking in a little. should be hardcore in a week or so.


----------



## 93Hotel

*Deer Movin'*

I saw a young doe just before 0700 today.  30 min later, a 4pt trailed her.  About 0900, 3 does came out and milled about.  Suddenly they bolted.  A few min later a small 8pt came out.  He got the scents confused.  He wandered back and forth gruntin.  The wind was swirling and he caught me.  Took off.  Definately a shooter next year.

Good luck!


----------



## meriwether john

93Hotel said:


> I saw a young doe just before 0700 today.  30 min later, a 4pt trailed her.  About 0900, 3 does came out and milled about.  Suddenly they bolted.  A few min later a small 8pt came out.  He got the scents confused.  He wandered back and forth gruntin.  The wind was swirling and he caught me.  Took off.  Definately a shooter next year.
> 
> Good luck!



having fun yet?   how's my little buddy? did you have him out today or was you alone? 

seems most folks are seeing deer. saw 4 today and 4 yesterday. quite a few smaller 7's and 8's have been seen. One of the guy's wife saw a real good buck in a foodplot but it was after shooting light had deer all in the plot sounded like and couldn't leave and big boy came out under that bright moon. a good 9 was killed this morning.


----------



## 93Hotel

Had to leave the little guy at home this time.  I'll bring him by next time.
 I saw the 9pt.  Looks like he was a troublemaker!

Things are really startin up!


----------



## brinkf350

Things are really heating up, We have 7or 8 on the ground so far. All 8's with the exception of a 9 and a 10. The 9 weighed in at 211 lbs. (gross/live) Big deer. He took the lead in the big buck pot!  The 10 was actually amain frame 8 with a kicker and a split G2. Two guests have killed deer this week. Some chasing,some just cruisin around.One missed on the cutover yesterday. Lots of deer being seen.


----------



## meriwether john

saw 12 today--5 bucks. big boy got by me-wind blowing in my eyes had them watering and couldn't pick him up in the scope(at about 220 yds.) in time to squeeze off. had guest take his first ever buck an 8pt with 18" beams.


----------



## Jake63

Hey guys I'M across the flint in Pike on Elkins creek.   Got a real nice 8 on Sat am...dressed out 180lbs.  Saw a small buck chasing Sunday am...This morning..Monday ...saw a young 8 pointer sneeking out of a grown up clear cut but I think he winded me in all the wind and decided it wasnt a good time to to look for ladies.  lol 
I'm on vacation for two weeks so I'll keep in touch. Its nice to know what others in the area are seeing and taking. 

Good Luck
Jake


----------



## brinkf350

Everybody must be huntin hard this week. Can't get anyone on the phone for an update. I'm at work and miserable. This time of the year I could live in the woods.Then theres March-May. It's a wonder I'm still married!!LOL


----------



## meriwether john

at work? yeah right.  saw 1 little unicorn spike this am.


----------



## bconaway

*let a good one go*

Saw a real nice 8 or 9 Sunday AM about 9AM- about an inch outside the ears on both sides with some good mass and 6 inch G2's, but I would not have mounted him, and the wife has already filled the freezer, so he will either be there next year, or someone else will have a decent one soon.  He was moving nose the ground and  I grunted him and he grunted back several times, but had something in his nose though and would not turn back- then saw a six pointed chasing a doe about 30 minutes later- they were MOVING and he was grunting like crazy.  Spent six days in the woods, saw 11 deer- and one nice buck- maybe he will make it to next year and be a real trophy.


----------



## meriwether john

a nice 10 pt. was taken on Sunday. makes the 11th racked buck I think--7pt.(2); 8pt.(6); 9pt.(1); 10pt. (2). all meet club minimums. I have let 2 bucks over 110" walk and a solid !35-140 got by me in the wind. couldn't pick him up in the scope good enough to attempt the 200+ yard shot. have seen 9 different bucks so far. 
congrats to those who have harvested a deer, especially those taking their first deer and/or their first rack! 
thiis is why I put up with all the stress involved in running a club. I LOVE it when others are having a good time sitting in a tree waiting for mossyhorns, on the ground listening for the woods to thunder in the spring when Tom is on the prowl, listening to the baying of the hounds at night and the beagles by day, seeing the smile on a youngsters face and listen to their voice quiver when telling of the day's excitement and hopefully showing off a trophy buck or doe. watching grown men try to stifle a grin after a successful hunt. I hope we can continue our success of this season for many years. several factors have combined to create numerous sightings in the woods and a better, prolonged harvest of quality bucks. Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## BUCKRABBIT

Dancehall Doctor said:


> I have photos of our latest ( a Heavy Beamed 10 Pointer with 17-18 inch spread.  Congraatulations to Steve Patterson,its his Best ever!


Can you send us a picture. Thanks Lemays


----------



## brinkf350

Hey Fellow Hunters, Have a great Thanksgiving. I am headed to La. first thing in the AM. Don't killem all. I may be back in time to hunt Mon.AM. Have a happy& safe Thanksgiving all!


----------



## shortmag

I plan on being there saturday and sunday, have a couple patterned for me will ya?

-jeremy


----------



## meriwether john

a good 12pt. was taken yesterday. congrats to RV8Driver. has 2 11" tines one of which splits. does can now be harvested with a rifle and 6 or 7 have been taken this week. I passed on a large doe yesterday afternoon, hoping that a buck would follow her. no such luck. she was the only deer I saw yesterday.  the 12 was a 2 1/2yr. around 100lbs. field dressed.


----------



## TANMAN

Who took the buck?  100 lbs. seems a little small for a 2 1/2yr. buck doesn't it? Were any pictures taken of the deer and were they in the “big buck” pot?  Keith and I were neck-in-neck; do we need to worry anymore?


----------



## meriwether john

Shannon I don't know how to post a picture but if you know how to e-mail the pic to Dancehall Doctor or maybe to Jim Thompson  they could do it. I tried to put up an avatar but as you can see it didn't work. I am a computer dummy. 

Todd you and Keith are officially out of the running. the buck had beams over 19" and 2 tines of 11" and 2 more of over 8"  there will be a total of 9 circumferences and the bases were 3"+.  he had a live wt. of 140lbs. so he prolly was just over 100lbs dressed. a young buck so if his pops is still out there WHOA NELLY!!!


----------



## DCHunter

meriwether john said:


> Shannon I don't know how to post a picture but if you know how to e-mail the pic to Dancehall Doctor or maybe to Jim Thompson  they could do it. I tried to put up an avatar but as you can see it didn't work. I am a computer dummy.
> 
> Todd you and Keith are officially out of the running. the buck had beams over 19" and 2 tines of 11" and 2 more of over 8"  there will be a total of 9 circumferences and the bases were 3"+.  he had a live wt. of 140lbs. so he prolly was just over 100lbs dressed. a young buck so if his pops is still out there WHOA NELLY!!!




We've been seeing a 12 pointer on our lease. I wonder if it's the same one. I'll post the picture if ya'll send it to me. I'd like to see it. Congratulations!


----------



## sinnemon

*picture*

how do you post a picture? I must be doing something wrong


----------



## DCHunter

When you reply hit the "manage attachments" button and at the top click "browse" and find your picture. Then click the "upload" button, then hit submit reply.


----------



## sinnemon

ok ill try that thanks, shannon


----------



## sinnemon

*pictures*

Picture of me kids and deer


----------



## meriwether john

Shannon glad you were able to get the pics up. Congratulations on your buck. he is WIDE!!!


----------



## meriwether john

hope this rain puts some water in our creeks.


----------



## shortmag

Heh, that changes my plans for int he morning


----------



## RACKATTACK

Who made out on the R&J Club Raffle? I could not make it due to work, but I checked my messages because I'm sure I won....


----------



## meriwether john

4 of the prizes have been distributed. the lock-on goes to a kid I think in Stockbridge and the cooler to a guy in Columbus. the cash to a member and the 56mm scope to another member. we are getting info together for a turkey shoot come spring. trying to set up a location and such and whether to have 2 shoots at the same time --one with shotgun and one with .17cal. should be a lot of fun.


----------



## meriwether john

our quality buck total is still climbing. I think it is around 15 now. 3 -10pt.+ several 200lb.+ bucks  one rutted down buck that was taken this  past weekend between 180-190lbs. I think. didn't get in the woods last weekend hope to be there come daylight tomorrow(BUNDLED UP).


----------



## shortmag

Hey john, i saw that little 6 and the spike that runs with him in your lock on thursday afternoon. The one you hunted when u showed me the property. Both of em came within 25 yards goin to that foodplot behind me. Once they got behind me that wind gave em a clue somethin was up and they calmly walked back the way they came.


----------



## meriwether john

was the spike the one with one horn? or  the one with the little 2" spikes? there is also a 7pt. and a 110-115 class 8pt. not to mention the one making the giant rub behind the stand. them deer are wise to the standnow and I will likely move it up the hill a tad and a little higher up the tree. have another set of climbing sticks in a tree behind the house that I will add to the ones at the graveyard. 

Haven't hunted in 2 weekends--anybody doing any good?


----------



## shortmag

it was the 2" spike. cute little fellow. They didnt seem to notice the stand at all, it was just windy as **** and it was blowing straight behind me. they didnt notice at all until they were directly behind me.


----------



## TANMAN

Nope!  I hunted the all day Saturday and Sunday evening and didn’t see one deer. That’s a lie, I did see one or at least the carcass of one at the end of our camp road thanks to somebody!  Oh well, I did hear some branches brake up in the pines does that count?  Mark saw some chasing in the pines Saturday morning but couldn’t get a good look at the buck.


----------



## meriwether john

welcome back Todd  how was the trip


----------



## TANMAN

The mornings were 17 – 20 degrees with everything froze solid so you couldn’t stalk very easily.  We had a very light snow that lasted for one day and was gone the next.  I did see a lot of deer and let several scrub bucks walk.  My sister and brother-in-law took a couple of deer opening weekend with a pretty nice eight being the best. They are ribbing me pretty hard, so I am going to hear the “No Buck Newman” crap until next season.


----------



## meriwether john

well you will just have to e-mail them a pic of the bruiser you get Christmas. 

It is not all about the kill---time in the woods is something to get excited about so let them rib you are a big boy and can take it I know. 17-20 would be a little hard on my old bones though and I would have been spending less time in the woods than not. I likes the 30-60 stuff. easier to connect on the shot if I can hold still.


----------



## Allen Waters

*hunt club*

hey john, talked to you earlier in the season. do ya'll have any camp areas, and if so is there any power or water hook ups available. thanks awb


----------



## shortmag

hows it going down there, any advice as to what pattern their on? 

-jeremy


----------



## meriwether john

2 nannies and a 7pt. this weekend so far. hunt the thicker pines or a secluded foodplot late afternoon. yesterday about 20-25 deer were seen although 16 were seen by 2 guys. saw a small buck myself and another member saw 3 little deer. Tanman took a doe, a guest killed a 15" 7pt. and Dancehall Doctor killed a big doe. Zman came and I messed him up for the am hunt-he didn't see anything in the pm but he will correct that soon. not many folks down.


----------



## meriwether john

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> hey john, talked to you earlier in the season. do ya'll have any camp areas, and if so is there any power or water hook ups available. thanks awb



we have power at one camp but all availability is in use. the other camp(much better layout) has to be generator power. no water at either. generator camp has spaces left. who knows for next season. some space may open at main camp. am also trying to find an area to accomodate all of us.


----------



## shortmag

Thanks john. Do you think i should stay on the main tract or go down towards 16 and such?


----------



## deersled

when are we having a meeting for next year?


----------



## meriwether john

Jeremy --take your pick. less pressure I think towards area 16.

Kev--prolly sometime in Feb. want to score all the racks from this season forward so we can give members an idea what it is we are pulling out of the woods. it should help us determine whether we want to shoot or pass. when we see what has been harvested before actually scores it should be easier to judge those still standing in some cases. hope you have had a good season so far. can't remember if you have taken a deer or not--I'm still at zero--have seen 51 from on stand though.


----------



## zman

hey john nice meeting you and thanks for showing me around. i loved the land and can't wait until next year. hunted the ladder stand on sunday afternoon in 25 and didn't see anything. met 2 members down there and they was real nice. seems like a good bunch of fellars. shane


----------



## jeffrogun

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE @ R AND J, I WILL SEE   YA,ll the last weekend of the season if my new knee will let me.


----------



## meriwether john

Thanks Jeff--hope you don't need the cane by then.


----------



## TANMAN

Any action at the club last weekend?


----------



## zman

went today after work and saw 3 does.


----------



## pixley7

This 12 pt was taken in luthersville just before X-mass.


----------



## TANMAN

Oh no! I saw a big flock of turkeys yesterday that had 5 gobblers in full strut.  They were about a mile from Jeff’s house in Henry Co. Hopefully this early warm weather doesn't screw the season up.


----------



## meriwether john

hope not. it ain't so warm right now though. last year birds were gobbling and breeding well before season opened. heard steady gobbling for a solid month prior to opening day.



for you members and prospective members we will have our postseason meeting Feb. 10th. meeting place is yet to be determined. will post asap. great opportunity to join a QDM club. we had a good season this year with around 18 or 19 quality bucks harvested and prolly as many we let walk. saw a 140 class myself that I was unable to close the deal on. let 2 -120 class walk-1 of which I think was later harvested. had  at least 1 buck in the 130's taken. and several others very near that 130 mark. several guys report seeing shooter bucks as late as Dec. 18th.  good work pays off and with more folks involved in the work more can get done. the reward is another season like this last one. have seen several posts on this site from neighbors with subpar seasons. why not give us a try or at least come see what we are about. you may want to incorporate some of our practices on your club to see if it works there too.  see you R&J guys on the 10th.


----------



## TANMAN

As a refusal to end the deer season I made a last ditch effort in Alabama this past weekend.  I put two bucks down with an 8pt being the largest.  The guy standing to the left rear is my good friend Rick who is currently battling cancer.  He and his brother Charles (holding the buck on the right) hunted our club as guests in the 05 season.


----------



## meriwether john

meeting is set. for those who might be interested in joining pm for details. breakfast will be served---a donation to the fine folks who are allowing us the use of their facility would be appreciated.

todd--it wasn't 20 or so turks we saw Sunday morning it was a bunch of funny looking large crows some with a blue tint to their heads--yea that's the ticket blue headed crows --on steroids ---yea. not turks.


----------



## meriwether john

anybody found sheds yet?


----------



## bconaway

*Sheds*

Will be down there tomorrow messin around John and putting up some posted signs.  Will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## drice

*messin around*

New member here. Was down yesterday for about 4 hours. Brought a friend who will possibly join. Found no sheds, but killer sign for next year. Walked up on 8-12 big black birds walken' around. Yes em r turks. I beleive they were on the camp with no power sign. Saw some members at that same camp and one training dogs at the main camp. Should be going down again this Wednesday. 
Darin


----------



## meriwether john

at least one shed was found the other day. haven't heard of any others. I assure you Darin some of the tracks being put down are bucks. any beards on the turks? sure wouldn't mind running in to the fella we saw last Wednesday along about daylight once the season opens. will miss opening day but may arrive late for work one day the following week. 


our foodplots are being flat out hammered. the clover is coming along nice right now. lots of work to maintain as many as we have but it is starting to pay off. let's keep it rolling guys!!!


----------



## brinkf350

Yeah, if you can keep people from drivin in em!


----------



## drice

*maps*

Hey John I've got an areal map of our entire lease(s) on the way. Should be here today or tomorrow. I've got all the borders marked that I could distinguish. This coming Wednesday I'll be down again and you can fill in the gaps for us. Once that's done, I'll get it copied and we can start the new pin out board.
Darin


----------



## meriwether john

went on a little walkabout yesterday. from the back door I traversed my property onto about 100a. or less of the lease. saw turks, squirrels, doves, rabbits, and deer. would prolly have seen more if man's best friend would have stayed home--but if daddy is out walking he's not sticking by the house. he ranged around and I heard him running off critters that I never saw.


----------



## meriwether john

saw 2 hens in a plot and 3 toms in another while showing the property to a prospective member. welcome aboard David.


----------



## brinkf350

We might want to rethink plowing the foodplots up for a couple more weeks as they are doing real well right now and with the opening of turkey season upon us!!!!!!


----------



## TANMAN

According to the agreement reached at our club meeting, the food plots should not be touched for the first two weeks of turkey season.  If the food plots are really doing as well as everyone says they are why would you plow them up anyways?  Given the early drought conditions, plowing an established, flourishing food plot under may be a gamble. If the new planting doesn’t take due to a lack of rain we may do more harm than good by taking away their current food source.  Just a thought…..

I heard some mention that new club members for the 07-08 lease period are allowed to hunt this turkey season.  Is this true?  If so, is it at least after the end of the 06-07 lease period I.e. April 15?


----------



## lilbassinlady

There are  a few that all the need is just fertilizing and some do need to be bushhogged.  I've seen alot of turkey signs on the main camp property, and area 10 11 and 12. Been hearing alot of gobbleing in all these places. I can hardly wait till saturday!  GOBBLE GOBBLE!


----------



## lilbassinlady

Oh. Ronnie, Nanny, and I were on our way to Maleana this morning for a funeral and on the otherside of Woodberry in a big open field we saw three gobblers strutting and about nine hens.  Boy did get really excited! I'm not going to tell ya'll what I said!  LOL


----------



## meriwether john

4 down. Tanman has called in three to the gun. 1 got away 2 weren't so lucky. lbl called in birds for Hal and 2 fell with 1 shot. another was missed opening morning and another got spooked as it was called in to range. the caller decided not to shoot but my turkey hunt challengeII partner didn;t see him and he was able to walk away. lots of gobbling reported especially early in the mornings. hope to take a morning this week and maybe next Sat. too. got to go yesterday afternoon and heard 2 birds gobble maybe 20 - 25 times total. ssaw 2 birds(hens) also saw armadillo- deer-squirrels-bunnies-and doves. 'yotes cranked up where I had set up about  15 minutes after leaving and heading back to truck. came in to where they heard a "hen" maybe?


----------



## meriwether john

#5 and #6 were taken down today. both had 10" beards. 1 weighed 19 lbs. and the other 20 lbs. spurs were 7/8 by 7/8 and 7/8 by 3/4. nice going guys.


----------



## meriwether john

#7 and #8 went down this morning. a 3 bearded jake and a 9 1/2" 19 lb. tom. the tom had 1" and 1 1/4" spurs. this equals last years total.






we do have openings for 2007 which begins tomorrow for our club.


----------



## meriwether john

Ya'll keep Keith in your thoughts and prayers. he is in ICU for the 2nd time in a week. Thanks John


----------



## meriwether john

alright gang! we have passed last season's harvest. latest bird: 11 1/8" beard 1" and 7/8" spurs --21lbs. congrats J. B.


----------



## meriwether john

congrats to wingshot. he took bird #10 this morning. he had 3 gobblers and 4 hens on him. he hunted yesterday and saw 1 hen and 5 or 6 deer.  he said birds have been steady gobbling this week till they hen up after fly down. 10 birds is our second highest harvest. may set a new record turk harvest yet.


----------



## meriwether john

#11
9 1/2" beard
1" and 1 1/8" spurs


----------



## sinnemon

sinnemon said:


> *pictures*
> 
> Picture of me kids and deer


This club still going ?


----------

